# Hilfeeee! Mercury gebrochen...



## chris84 (17. Mai 2004)

Ein schwarzer Tag... ich könnte heulen!  
Eben beim Bike putzen hab ichs gesehen...mein Mercury endurance ist gebrochen.    
und zwar an dem Fräßteil der Kettenstreben, auf der Kurbelseite. Siehe bilder (nicht besonders gut fotografiert, aber man sieht die Bruchstelle)
sauber durchgebroche, wie gesägt...
Ich vermute mal dem liegt ein Materialfehler zu grunde. Der Rahmen ist jetzt genau 1 Jahr und 8 Monate alt, ungefähr 6800km laufleistung. Ich bin etwa 90kg schwer, aber ein Mercury darf doch net brechen, oder?
Ich werd mich mal morgen mit meinem Händler in Verbindung setzen. 
Während der Fahrt hab ich den Defekt nicht wirklich gemerkt. Ich hatte zwar das Gefühl, dass das Hinterrad etwas ungerade läuft, aber ich denke das ist eher auf den Achter zurückzuführen, der da drin ist. Wann der Bruch passiert ist, weiß ich nicht. Sonntag bin ich in Spicheren, direkt hinter der französischen Grenze, ne stramme Runde gefahren, hab aber wie gesagt absolut gar nix bemerkt...

Ich melde mich wieder, wenn ich neuigkeiten hab...

Chris


----------



## UKW (18. Mai 2004)

Mein Beileid!
Das ist nicht nur ärgerlich sondern auch nicht ganz uninteressant. Diese Traverse ist ja ein CNC-Frästeil, wobei die Schweißnaht der Kettenstrebe ja auf der anderen Seite sitzt als der jetzt entstandene Riß. Viele Möglichkeiten für die Ursache gibt es damit ja nicht:
Entweder es hat doch etwas mit der Schweißnaht zu tun (Gefügeveränderung durch die Temperatur beim Schweißen).
Oder es ist ein Materialfehler.
Oder das Frästeil ist an dieser Stelle zu schwach dimensioniert.
Oder eben von jedem etwas.
Gibt es noch mehr Fälle dieser Art - Riß in der gefrästen Traverse?
Ich werde diese Stelle künftig besonders im Auge behalten. Bin gespannt auf die Reaktion des Herstellers.
UKW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (18. Mai 2004)

ist ja auch egal ... du hast garantie ... also bekommste nen neuen rahmen ...

die stelle war die letzte an der ich gedacht hab das das mercury bricht ... ich hab immer angst um mein unterrohr (bei der wandstärke)


----------



## chris84 (18. Mai 2004)

ich will doch hoffen dass ich nen neuen Rahmen bekomme...

Frästeile sind aber offenbar besonders bruchgefährdet. Und hier sieht es wohl so aus, das irgendwo spannungen aufgetreten sind. Das Frästeil hat ja so nen halbbogen (durch den das Rad läuft), der an 3 stellen mit dem zweiten Bogen am Rahmen verbuhnden ist. Dadurch ist das teil unheimlich steif. und eben auch empfindlicher gegen Spannungen. 
Das Unterrohr wird ja dagegen kaum belastet. dessen größte Belastung kommt durch Wiegetritt, und der tritt normalerweise nicht gleichzeitig mit Hartem Gelände auf (z.B. auf einer Abfahrt...)

naja, ich bin mal gespannt, wie sich bergwerk dazu äußert...
Ich kenn mittlererweile hier in der Umgebung 5 Bergwerker, davon 4 Mercurys und keins davon ist gebrochen...
Ich würd mir gerne die Bruchstelle mal von innen ansehen, vielleicht war im Material ja ein klunker o.ä...

Wenn doch jetzt bloß kein so klasse Wetter wäre   
Jetzt, wo ich zeit hätte mal so richtig viel zu fahren... Das Mercury ist im Moment mein einzigstes Bike, und das muss natürlich gerade jetzt kaputtgehen  

MFG
Chris


----------



## AnthonyXIV (18. Mai 2004)

Hi chris84, 

gehe bitte zu Deinem Händler und dieser soll sich mit uns in Verbindung setzen. Wir werden uns das hier anschauen und dann entscheiden wie wir weiter verfahren. Bitte schreibe auch dazu, wie Dein Einsatzgebiet ist. 
Kannst auch gerne vorab hier anrufen, damit wir das im Vorfeld klären können.


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## carloz (18. Mai 2004)

OH OHH...

hi chris. Das tut mir jetzt echt sorry 
Falls du auf die Schnelle n paar pics davon benötigst sach einfach an. Dann komm ich ma vorbei.
Mhh, das ist ja jetzt scho a bisserl dumm, grad mit dem Wetterchen...
Ich kann da noch nich so mitreden, denn bis ich 6000 Kilometer hab, dauert noch a weng...


greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## bluesky (18. Mai 2004)

@ chris 

berichte doch dann bitte darüber wie die abwicklung mit deinem händler und bergwerk war!

ich denke das würde hier einige interessieren bezüglich des services und der kundenfreundlichkeit ... da man das ja irgendwie mitbezahlt


----------



## chris84 (18. Mai 2004)

@carloz: ich ruf dich nachher mal an wegen Bildern. Bin aber noch bis 3 Uhr weg und will den Rahmen heut abend noch zum Sträßer bringen. Bleibt also nicht viel Zeit übrig. Ein paar Erinnerungsfotos wären aber sicherlich nicht schlecht. 

@bluesky: natürlich! sobald ich neues weiß wirds hier veröffentlicht!!!


MFG
Chris

aktualiesierung: Bike ist beim Händler, und ne Email an Bergwerk ist unterwegs. Morgen bin ich nicht zuhause, Donnerstag ist Feiertag, Fr, Sa hat mein Laden dicht, d.h. Ab Montag gibts hoffentlich neuigkeiten...


----------



## der alte ron (19. Mai 2004)

So ein verdammter bullshit !! Oh man du tust mir so leid !!! Ich hoffe du hast bald ersatz bekommst und für alle aktuelle und zukünftige mercury besitzer hoffe ich das dies ein einzelfall ist !
Nikolay


----------



## Liwi (22. Mai 2004)

Herzliches Beileid !

Was ich Dir raten würde ...gebe den Rahmen auf keinen Fall aus der Hand, es sei denn die Bergwerker geben Dir vorab einen neuen Rahmen
geh zu einem unabhängigen Gutachter der sich das Teil mal anschaut.


----------



## Eisenfaust (23. Mai 2004)

Hallo Liwi.
Hast Du negative Erfahrungen gamacht? Gutachter sind teuer, sehr teuer (wenn sie etwas taugen). 
Rahmen brechen nun mal - ab und an. Ich hätte allerdings nicht glauben wollen, daß es einen Bruch am Yoke geben kann, vor allem nicht an diesem Frästeil! Es macht bislang einen stabilen Eindruck - wie gesagt, macht. Schein und Sein. Vielleicht ist es auch wirklich nur auf ein Materialproblem zurückzuführen. oder der 'Einsatz' war etwas außerhalb dessen, was man einem Mercury-Rahmen zumuten kann (was ich mir allerdings darunter jetzt vorzustellen habe, weiß ich leider auch nicht ganz, im Zeitalter der Fullies vergißt man nur zu schnell, daß man 'früher' in der guten alten Zeit ja auch hart und heftig mit einem Hardtail gefahren ist).

Eisenfaust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (23. Mai 2004)

> Was ich Dir raten würde ...gebe den Rahmen auf keinen Fall aus der Hand, es sei denn die Bergwerker geben Dir vorab einen neuen Rahmen
> geh zu einem unabhängigen Gutachter der sich das Teil mal anschaut


wenn ich das vorgehabt hätte zu tun, hätte ich mir auch nen Versand-Rahmen kaufen können. Aber ich denke Bergwerk sowie meinem Händler kann ich vertrauen. Mein Händler hätte mir ja auch sofort einen neuen mitgegeben, wenn einer da gewesen wäre, der mir entsprochen hätte...
Und wenn Bergwerk ärger macht, kann ich immer noch hinfahren, und denen die Hammelbeine langziehen. Aber ich gehe davon aus, das das nicht notwendig ist. Für den Notfall kenn ich noch einen, der mit den Bergwerkern gut kondant ist, der wird das dann schon regeln...



> oder der 'Einsatz' war etwas außerhalb dessen, was man einem Mercury-Rahmen zumuten kann


das denke ich nicht... ich fahre eingentlich genau das, wofür der Rahmen gebaut ist, nämlich CC. ich bin zwar 90kg schwer, fahre zwar schnell, bin aber noch nie höher als 10cm gesprungen. Und ich denke das der Rahmen bei einer überlastung nicht an dieser Stelle brechen würde. Das sieht ehr nach Verspannung oder Materialfehler aus. Gerade bei einem Frästeil kann sowas ja immer wieder vorkommen, da man in das innere des Alus nicht reinsehen kann. 

Naja, abwarten... morgen rufe ich mal bei Bergwerk an und erkundige mich nach dem Stand der dinge...

MFG
Chris


----------



## chris84 (25. Mai 2004)

Es gibt wieder ein paar (nicht allzu berauschende) Neuigkeiten: 

Ich habe heute bei Bergwerk angerufen und mit Hernn Lichtner gesprochen. Einen neuen Rahmen kann ich frühstens in 10-14 Tagen erhalten, da sich eine aktuell fertiggestellte Ladung Mercurys größe L in den nächsten Tagen auf den Weg zum Pulverbeschichten macht. Vorrätig ist in dieser Größe kein Rahmen mehr. 

Bei meinem Händler war ich auch nochmal, mein Bike ist noch nicht unterwegs (was in anbetracht der o.g. Tatsache auch nicht weiter tragisch ist). Er hat zwar einige Mercurys im Laden hängen, allerdings sind die entweder nicht in meiner Größe, oder die 200g schwerere Ecco-Variante (ich hatte aber einen Endurance und so einen will ich auch wieder haben)
Ich werde also nicht drum herum kommen, noch ein paar Tage ohne Bike auszukommen, auch wenns noch so schlimm für mich ist   
Wenn ich das Wetter draußen sehe könnte ich gerade verrückt werden...  

Naja, wollen wir hoffen, dass die Sache in 2 bis spätestens 3 Wochen übern Tisch ist...
auf jeden Fall wirds Zeit, dass ich mir ein "Zweitfahrrad" anschaffe  

MFG
Chris


----------



## carloz (25. Mai 2004)

@chris:

Ja, am besten ein fully 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## raffic (25. Mai 2004)

@chris,
ist zwar blöd bei dem Wetter und den Feiertagen ohne Rad,
aber hauptsache sonst läuft alles stressfrei ab.
Ausserdem der Sommer ist noch lang.   (hoffe ich)
Naja ich hab gut reden bei mir ist ja auch alles in Ordnung.

Gruss
raffic


----------



## chris84 (27. Mai 2004)

Es gibt mal wieder Neuigkeiten: Wenn nix dazwischen kommt kann ich am WE wieder Biken!     
Nach einem Telefonat mit Anthony und einem Besuch bei meinem Dealer heute sind wir zu folgendem Kompromiss gekommen: Ich nehme den braun-beigen Rahmen, den der Händler im Laden hängen hat. Dieser ist der etwas schwerere mit dem dicken Unterrohr, der dafür 40 (UPE) billiger als mein ursprünglicher ist. Dafür bekomme ich ne Bergwerk Stütze dazu und nen X-tas-y Steuersatz (den evtl. mit kleiner Zuszahlung, kostet nominell 30). Dafür kann ich den Rahmen morgen mitnehmen, und bis dahin baut er mir noch Bremse, Innenlager und Steuersatz fachmännisch ein. Den Rest mach ich selbst, sodass ich dann Sonntag wieder aufm Rad sitzten kann.   

Alles weiter klärt mein Dealer dann mit Bergwerk. Wenns von da neuigkeiten gibt, bzw. wenn ich mein Radl habe melde ich mich wieder.

MFG
Chris


----------



## bluesky (27. Mai 2004)

jo ist ein problemloser deal ... ich hätte es auch so gemacht

richtig blöd wärs halt geworden wenn dein händler nix vorrätig gehabt hätte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (28. Mai 2004)

hee chris84 -erstma herzliches beileid !!
du bist ja ein echt unproblematischer kunde - ich hätte das nicht gemacht - das braun ist zwar nicht schlecht aber bei mir zählt optik zu den wichtigsten kriterien . 
mein mercuryrahmen hängt noch unangetastet im zimmer rum . nachdem ich deinen bericht gelesen hab , hab ich mir die stelle mal angeschaut - ist echt etwas dünn ausgeführt - hoffentlich passiert mir das nicht wenns mal soweit ist . 

viel spass mit dem neuen


----------



## chris84 (28. Mai 2004)

Optik zählt bei mir natürlich auch, aber jetzt, wo ich das Bike daheim stehen habe bin ich der Meinung, das braun-beige ist noch wesentlich schöner als das schwarz-silber . passt irgendwie super zu den schwarzen Antbauteilen. Außerdem fahren drei meiner Kumpels braun-beige Bergwerks. Also damit hab ich absolut kein Problem. 

Soweit ich das bis jetzt überblicken kann war mein Rahmen so ziemlich der einzigste, der bis jetzt gebrochen ist...

Jetzt bin ich zuerst mal dabei, das Bike fahrtüchtig zu machen, ich habs praktisch dem Werkstattchef aus den Händen gerissen, er hat grad nur die kritischen Dinge wie Bremse, Innenlager und Steuersatz montiert. Den Rest mach ich selbst, hauptsache ich kann Sonntag wieder Biken! 

Ein kleines Problemchen hab ich aber schon festgestellt: Die untere Flaschenhalterschraube kommt in Platzkonflikt mit der Umwerferschelle (Toppull Topswing), mit den 2mm Kettenblattabstand komm ich wohl nicht hin.   mal sehen obs funktioniert. 

So, ich geh mal weitermachen... 

MFG
Chris


----------



## Fettkloß (29. Mai 2004)

ja-- das braune würde ich auch einem schwarzen vorziehen - also kannste ja eigentlich froh sein   . das mit dem umwerfer und den fl.halterschrauben wurde ja schonmal hier besprochen - musste dir halt was einfallen lassen .

du hasts gut und kannst am sonntag biken - ich habe seit 2 wochen dermaßen die seuche das ich sogar beim arzt war (kommt sélten vor ) und der mir sogar antibiotikum verschrieben hat das der mist weggeht ! stell dir vor seit 2 wochen zwangspause !!!!!!!!!! ich dreh fast durch bei dem wetter !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chris84 (30. Mai 2004)

So, es ist wieder so gut wie alles in Ordnung! (Bis auf die Sache mit dem Umwerfer, aber da wird mir im Laufe der Woche noch was einfallen   schalten tut er auf jeden Fall mal)
Ich bin heute 85km geradelt, und fühle mich auf dem neuen Rahmen noch wohler als auf dem alten, was wohl ein verdienst der Bergwerk Sattelstütze und des neuen Steuersatzes ist (wegen Bauhöhe)

Die Farbe gefällt mir übrigends von Tag zu Tag besser, auffälliger und Bergwerktypischer als das Schwarz-Silber. Außerdem dreckunempfindlicher...

@Fettkloß: ja, 2 Wochen nicht biken bei dem Wetter sind echt tragisch, zum glück habe ich sie jetzt hinter mir. War so richtig geil heute nach so langer Zeit mal wieder zu biken, man muss nur aufpassen, dass man nicht übermütig wird 
 

Ich häng mal gleich noch ein paar Bilder vom neuen Rahmen mit alten Teilen an (zwar in schlechter Quali, geht aber im Moment net anders... @carloz: wird Zeit dass wir mal ne Runde drehen und die Kamera mitnehmen...)
auf dem rechten Bild sieht man wie das mit dem Umwerfer bei mir aussieht. 

Weiß jemand eventuell ob der Deore oder der XT-Umwerfer die Schelle etwas weiter oben sitzen hat?  

MFG
Chris


----------



## Variabel (30. Mai 2004)

ist die sattelstütze eine spezialanfertigung???
sonst: sieht super aus, gefällt mir auch besser als in schwarz


----------



## chris84 (30. Mai 2004)

> ist die sattelstütze eine spezialanfertigung???


nö, ist sie net, aber sie ist anders als die alte (ritchey, gekröpft). Ich hab auch das Gefühl, dass sie etwas länger als die alte ist... Auf jeden Fall ist sie dünner. 

Etwas hab ich noch vergessen: kaum ein paar km gefahren, schon fängt die Hülse am Rahmen/Sattelstütze an zu knacken...   

Ich bau mir also gleich mal ein Ausziehwerkzeug und bau das din anständig ein   

MFG
Chris


----------



## Irminsul (30. Mai 2004)

@chris84

Das Problem mit dem Umwerfer hatte ich auch. Mir blieb nichts anderes übrig als meinen XT Down Swing gegen einen XT Top Swing Umwerfer auszutauschen.

Wie ich sehe fährst Du "Michelin Wildgripper XL S" Reifen. Mich würde interessieren wie Deine subjektiven Eindrücke von dem Reifen sind  und in welchem Gelände diese zum Einsatz kommen!


Gruß Irminsul


----------



## chris84 (31. Mai 2004)

Ich werde aber keinesfalls wieder auf Top swing umsteigen (hatte ich zuvor, der jetzige ist noch relativ neu), damit hatte ich im Winter (vor allem im Schnee) nur Probleme, außerdem ist der relativ schnell ausgeschlagen und hat dann gerappelt wie sonst nix...
Aber dazu fällt mir nochwas ein! vielleicht feile ich mal noch ein bisschen an der Schelle rum, oder ich teste mal ob der XT-Umwerfer eine etwas andere Schellenposition hat. 


> Wie ich sehe fährst Du "Michelin Wildgripper XL S" Reifen. Mich würde interessieren wie Deine subjektiven Eindrücke von dem Reifen sind und in welchem Gelände diese zum Einsatz kommen!


stimmt genau! und der Reifen ist echt super! Rollt klasse, ist nicht zu schwer und  hat immer massig traktion. Fahren tue ich den Reifen eigentlich überall, wobei seine Stärken jedoch eindeutig im Winter und auf schlammigem Boden liegen. Bei der jetzigen Trockenheit wäre ein Reifen mit feineren Stollen wohl besser, aber der XLS tuts da auf jeden Fall auch. vorne hab ich noch den alten (und einmaligen) Front S drauf, in dieser Kombi ist die Sache auch super kurvenstabil. Die Reifen haben eine perfekte Kurven- und Bremshaftung. 
Also ne eindeutige Empfehlung von mir. Wenn der Reifen seine (voraussichtlich sehr lange) lebenserwartung hinter sich hat kommt auch wieder der gleiche drauf. 

MFG
Chris


----------



## carloz (1. Juni 2004)

@chris:

ersma Glückwunsch zu deinem neuen alten 
Schaut doch auch gut aus ! Was gibt es von deinem Rahmen noch zu berichten ? Kriegsch den nu ganz noi, oder Geld back, oder wie ?

@Irminsul:

Ich hab die XLS auch druff als UST. Ich bin restlos begeistert von denen.
Wie chris sagt: Im Schlamm perfekt. Okay, sind etwas laut auf Betonpassagen, aber dafür sindse ja primär ned vorgesehn 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## chris84 (1. Juni 2004)

im Moment gibts vom alten Rahmen noch nix neues. Die Woche ruf ich bei Bergwerk mal an und frage ob er angekommen ist und wie es aussieht. 
Wenn ich Anthony am Telefon richtig verstanden habe behalte ich den Rahmen, den ich jetzt habe und mein Händler bekommt das gleiche Modell wie mein alter Rahmen von Bergwerk in neu, und damit ist die Garantiesache abgewickelt, dann hab ich nen Rahmen, und der Händler hat wieder einen. 
Gespannt bin ich drauf, was Bergwerk zu dem Bruch sagt...

nochwas zum Umwerfer: Abstand Kettenblatt-Umwerfer ist bei mir genau 5,5mm. Schalten tut er eigentlich soweit ganz gut, lediglich unter last vom mittleren aufs kleine Blatt haperts ein bisschen. Eventuell werd ich an der Schelle etwas rumfeilen, um noch so 1-2mm tiefer zu kommen, ich denke dann müsste das funktionieren. 

@carloz: wie schauts aus, im laufe dieser oder nächste Woche könnten wir mal ne Runde drehen...   

MFG
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carloz (1. Juni 2004)

@chris: Dann bin ich auch ma gespannt was die rausfinden in Sachen Rahmenbruch.

Also wegen der Tour: Ich bin gestern erst zurück von der Pfingsttour, Du weisst ja, wie das is wenn Saarländer in Frankreich campen. Das artet immer aus in jeglicher Hinsicht ;-)
Also fit ist anders, als wie ich mich momentan fühle. Wir müssen im Garten in dieser Woche unbedingt den Pavillion fertig stellen. Voll das phatte Ding, dass sich mein dad da ausged8 hat. Da bleibt momentan ned viel Zeit. Ich denke mal Freitag nachmittag ne kleine Warndttour. Bis Berus hoch wer ichs wohl ned schaffen @ the moment 
Aber ich halte dich auf dem neuesten Fitnessstand meinerseits und ich denke so in 3-4 Wochen können wir mal drüber reden, denn ich will ned im Wald rumhecheln, während du mir ruhigen Atems die story von deinem Rahmen erzählst 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## chris84 (3. Juni 2004)

so, nach einem kurzen Gespräch mit Anthony scheint die Sache erledigt: 
Mein kaputter Rahmen ist dort angekommen, die Bruchstelle ist untypisch, ein Mercury sollte an einer solchen Stelle keineswegs brechen. -> Mein Händler bekommt nen neuen Rahmen und damit ist die Garantiesache soweit erledigt!   
Ich vermute nachwievor, das im Matierial des Frästeils ein Lunker o.ä. drin war, vielleicht kann Anthony, wenn sie sich die Sache mal ganz genau angesehen haben dazu etwas mehr sagen. Ich nehme ja mal an, dass der defekte Rahmen auf Herz und Nieren untersucht wird. 

Abschließend stelle ich fest: sehr schnelle und problemlose Garantieabwicklung, die auch nicht wenig auf den Einsatz und die flexibilität meines Händlers zurückzuführen ist. Klasse, so soll es sein bei einem Bike dieser Preisklasse "Made in Germany"      


> denn ich will ned im Wald rumhecheln, während du mir ruhigen Atems die story von deinem Rahmen erzählst


   Meinst du echt ich wär so fit? Naja, das wär aber gar net so tragisch, dann gehts dir halt so, wie mir letzten Sonntag. Da bin ich mit nem Kumpel gefahren, der meinte: "Heut mach ich mal langsam, ein bisschen Grundlagentraining"     Hat er dann auch, ich bin allerdings die ganze Zeit nahe am Anschlag gefahren...   Aber das muss auch mal sein! Hauptsache es macht Spaß!
Also: keine Ausreden, nächste Woche drehen wir ne Runde. 

MFG
Chris


----------



## BertoneGT (3. Juni 2004)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> ....ein Klunker o.ä. drin war...





Also wenn ein Klunker drin war, hätte ich den Rahmen behalten ! Den Klunker hättest du z.B. deiner Freundin schenken können 

Naja Spass beiseite, du meinst natuerlich Lunker. Die kommen aber nur in Gussteilen vor (Lufteinschluesse bzw "Schwindsucht" des Metalls beim Guss).

Gruss
Christian


----------

